# Music theory podcasts



## seechord (May 28, 2011)

Hello

I have created some music theory podcasts covering areas such as the perfect cadence, modulation, 1 and 5, and chord progressions. I would love to hear any feedback you may have as I am making these into a music show where I hope to enlighten and entertain.
http://www.joesamuel.co.uk/podcasts/
Enjoy.


----------

